# A vile logic to Anders Breivik's choice of target



## somnambulist (Aug 9, 2011)

Ένα απ' τα πολύ καλά του Ζίζεκ


----------



## psifio (Aug 9, 2011)

Όντως, ευχαριστούμε.


----------

